# Where can I download old/free version of iPhoto Plus?



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Does anybody knows a place where I can download Ulead's iPhoto Plus from? (can be old and outdated)


----------



## Baby-Bug (Jul 18, 2003)

Have you tried Kazaa?
But please bare in mind copyrights, as TSG does NOT promote copyright theft in any form. If this is/was a Freeware program, you will have no problems. 

regards


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here.

http://216.239.53.99/search?q=Ulead's+iPhoto+Plus&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

Baby bug, heweeeeee

Yes it is/was a freeware. It comes as a perk with scanners.
I don't use kazaa but I can ask a friend. good idea.

I already tried google. The problem is that none of these sites ofer the online download (for copyright issue, since scaner makers have copyright arangements)

But I have never seen this program for sale so I suppose it's free.
(Ulead has other products)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What scanner did you purchase? Did you check their website?


----------



## Fredledingue (Aug 22, 2003)

It comes with Microtek scanners. The one I bought 6 years ago and is not compatible with my new comp.

I still use a W95 era (1993) version and I thought of some upgrade or something.

But the new versions are not downloadable from Micrtek.
Anyway I don't think the newer version have anything to do with my old version which I love.

BTW Good softwares never grow outdated.


----------

